
Crisis in our national parks: how tourists are loving nature to death - blux
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/20/national-parks-america-overcrowding-crisis-tourism-visitation-solutions
======
elocinstr8t
This is why VR tourism should be a thing. If we all just do it in VR then we
would not be harming these national parks. We wouldn't have to trash it. Yes,
experiencing it live and first-hand is incomparable to seeing it in virtual
reality, but unless we learn to discipline ourselves and stop trashing these
national parks, there wouldn't be anything Instagrammable left for us to take
pictures of.

------
foxyv
If you banned personal cars into national parks I think you would have a lot
less problems. It's kinda sad that people treat these national treasures like
a cheap amusement park...

